# ~ of forwarded X application over SSH.

## dE_logics

When I forward applications like gconf-editor, brasero, it can't access the data on the remote machine (the SSH server), it assumes the SSH client's ~ to be the working directory. I want it to be the SSH server's ~.

As a result when I try and add files in Brasero, it it shows the directory listings of the client.

Is it even possible for fix this issue?

----------

## gentoo_ram

You're going to need to be a little more descriptive.  It's hard to understand what you're saying here.  And your terminology may be a little off.  In X Windows, the machine running the graphics display is called the "server".  The machine running the actual program is called the "client".  If you run the X windows app, the app is running from the client.  And therefore, any files it sees are the files from the client.  Only the graphical front-end is being displayed on the server.

Logged into X server 'xs', ssh to client 'xc':

xs> ssh -X xc

xc> gvim

The window is being displayed on 'xs'.  But the files that gvim sees will be the filesystem on 'xc', not the files on 'xs'.

----------

## dE_logics

I cleared the question. So is there a solution to this problem?

----------

## TJNII

Look for options on your applications to disable X shared memory.  In some cases if you have the same app running on both ends then the server side call will just activate the instance on the client, not spawn a new instance on the server.  There might be other window manager/X11 shared object behavior in play, I'm very suspicious of your Gnome apps doing something like this.

It is very annoying behavior.

By "client" and "server" I mean in terms of the ssh connection.  We're trying to get the app to run on the ssh server.

----------

## dE_logics

Ok, I was using untrusted X11 forwarding, now I use trusted, problem solved.

----------

